# Today



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

Feelings are heavy today. The house is so quite. Its like you know that years from now things will be different but it still doesn't change the fact the now brings pain out of nowhere. Its a new beginning.......thing is I already started with someone and the thought of having to start over is overwhelming to say the least. I laugh sometimes though.....To think a guy like me who was chased and followed by this woman and convinced that she was different turned out to be what I feared the most. I can remember telling her why commitment was terrifying to me. Before my ex I would tell woman up front I wasn't looking for a relationship.....not because I was a player but because I didn't want what's happening to me now to disrupt my glow on life. Lolololol my ex did everything she could to convince me she was different and it damn sure worked. It made me go out my way for her because of how she treated me. I don't know if was because I had musical talent to where she thought I would be rich one day or because she was lonely. I had so much going for myself before getting married. No telling where I would be on the music scene...maybe not famous but well off enough to where I could live doing what I love. I'm 33 now, let myself go (my fault)....... I have written a few songs the past few months. Friends Co workers have told me to try again but lets be realistic. I'm too old to focus on dreams that might not be meant for me. Plus my confidence is at a all time low. Lol, To think once I felt like Superman and Batman combine........today sucks.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are 33. That far to young to not have dreams.

So today's a bad day. Make tomorrow a better one.

What sort of things are you doing for yourself these days?


----------



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

Trying to work out, learn a new language. Its just funny how some days your ok then other days.....it just comes over you. I'm fine now...i just needed to vent


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did one of you cheat?


----------



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

My wife did.


----------



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

I know this is tacky but I want to share this. This is one of the song I made trying to heal and although its rough and incomplete it helps and I wish I never stopped music to get married. Thought I was doing the right thing as a man 

https://youtu.be/ZdVmVZLzuXE


----------



## Lacomb (Sep 6, 2016)

Your so young. Imagine being 47 and just getting out of a 24 year marriage. I am really looking forward to the rest of my life. Yes I do have bad days but there are plenty of good ones to follow. Breakups hurt but you must of had many good ones that over ride the bad times. Keep your head up. Your way too young not to and have so much more life to live.


----------

